# Northern CA bike show/swap



## Sean (Feb 5, 2010)

Are there any up here?


----------



## slowroller1842 (Feb 5, 2010)

I posted a similar thread a while back & didn't come up with much.  There was a Vintage bike swap in Sac back in Nov. but I missed it unfortunatly.  I live in the East Bay & there isn't anything going on around here that I know of, unless you count the one or two guys that bring a few old bikes to the Good Guys swaps.  I went to a show in San Jose in Oct. that had a handful of cool old bikes but it was mostly lowriders, customs & Whizzers... and there were absolutly no old parts for sale.  It would be cool to have a Cyclone Coasters type thing going on in the Bay Area.  It seem like there must be enough enthuisiasts out there.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 5, 2010)

get something going in bay area im down for swap or ride or what ever


----------



## slowride1939 (Feb 10, 2010)

I no theres a bike show at the cow palace in SF one time a year.


----------



## slowride1939 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sf bike show is in September. Behind bars in San Jose also has a show but im not sure when. Theres also a spring meet in the chico area.


----------



## JAcycle (Feb 11, 2010)

Im down
We should get together and have a bbque of sorts.We just need to do it somewhere flat as the bay area is mostly hills , unless we start at the top of Mt. Tam or the Oakland hills.


----------



## Sambikeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,About 12 years ago i put together a bike swapmeet in Union City at the Teen Work Shop on Mission Blvd. The turn out was great. I wanted to do it once a year to make it an annual event.I had people selling bikes,and parts from Sac,Stockton, Fresno ,One real nice lady came all the way from Nevada to sell.The manager of the teen center was real pleased with the turn out,and wanted to do it 6 monts later.I said no do it once a year.We did it again in 6 months,and it got screwed up.There were a lot of sellers,and not enough buyers.I thought it would be nice to do it local since i was going to Huntington Beach,Simonian Farms in Fresnoan other places .After the 2nd sale some of the sellers were angry because they wasted there day setting up and, selling very little. So i called it off,but the space is still there if we ever want to try to do it again.

Have a nice weekend.................Sam......Fremont Ca.


----------



## vineys123 (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a show, and not for sale...but if you happen to be up in Humboldt County area....for fun....check out our small sporting goods / bicycle shop, SPORT & CYCLE in Fortuna, CA. We have been in business for 30+ tears and have picked up old antique bikes as trade ins and "walk-ins" we purchased over the years... we have them hanging on display in the bike shop...& have a few more in storage. A few treasures we think....an experts view would be appreciated, but again, they are NOT for sale.
 The cool thing is most were purchased for very little (or even given to us - to save a trip to the dump)...by locals over the years.....Have a pretty cool collection of old sporting goods stuff in the back office too. Though not interested in selling....we are always open to a purchase old bikes if it's a good value.... Anyway...don't make a special trip...may not be worthy...but if you're travelling thru...............


----------



## oskisan (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in Livermore and would like to know of any upcoming classic swap meets in this area. I went to the cow palace for some very large bike show, but it was mainly new and road bike stuff. Please drop me an email if you know of any upcoming meets near by where I can go purusing.


----------



## Sean (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in Livermore too. Small world!

I went to a swap years ago up in the Sac area that was pretty ok I guess. I also went to one in San Rafael, (it was cancelled but they never mentioned it on their website) on in El Cerrito and one in San jose. They all had minimal old parts. 



oskisan said:


> I'm in Livermore and would like to know of any upcoming classic swap meets in this area. I went to the cow palace for some very large bike show, but it was mainly new and road bike stuff. Please drop me an email if you know of any upcoming meets near by where I can go purusing.


----------



## jaydawg (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys Mike at Vintage Bikes is haveing a swap meet first weekend of May2010  i think.He is in downtown area of Sacramento.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey I'm in Livermore as well!  I guess we could have a 3 person show/ swap, LOL!  Or we could just hang out in the parking lot behind John's Char Burgers like those old car guys.


----------

